# GPU required for budget of 10000



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi guys,  my MSI GPU 5770 finally gave away after 6 years. I am looking for a new gpu on an urgent basis as my display is gone. My specs are in my signature below. I may also get a new psu possibly seasonic although it's not in Stock. 

My usage is mostly movies and gaming. I usually play games at medium settings. My budget is around 10k-11k. Could you guys please suggest a good graphics card. Also please tell me the if the gpu will have sufficient power from psu. 

Thanks guys. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 18, 2016)

Zotac GTX950 2GB -12500,
Or
Sapphire RX460 4GB -12000.

GTX950 is faster than RX460 by significant margin.
No need to go with new PSU as your current Corsair VX550 is more than enough.

If you still want a new PSU then go with,
Seasonic S12II 520w -5000.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Zotac GTX950 2GB -12500,
> Or
> Sapphire RX460 4GB -12000.
> 
> ...


How are zotak cards. I have no prior experience with theirs. Any options with Asus/MSI/Gigabyte etc. 

Will the seasonic psu be sufficient for future upgrades too? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2016)

Companies with good after sales is preferred. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 18, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> How are zotak cards. I have no prior experience with theirs. Any options with Asus/MSI/Gigabyte etc.
> 
> Will the seasonic psu be sufficient for future upgrades too?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Zotac offers 2+3years of warranty, if registered in Zotac website within 30 days of purchase.
You will get a confirmation mail which you need to save for future reference.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 18, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Companies with good after sales is preferred.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Zotac offers 2+3 years of warranty,
Sapphire offers 3 years of warranty,
Seasonic offers 5 years of warranty.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Zotac offers 2+3 years of warranty,
> Sapphire offers 3 years of warranty,
> Seasonic offers 5 years of warranty.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Is this the card you mentioned 

Buy Online | Zotac GTX 950 Amp 2GB Graphic Card ZT-90603-10M | Price in Indi

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2016)

There is not a lot of price difference between Asus, zotak or gigabyte. Will zotak still be preferred over the likes of Asus. Any significant difference as such? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 18, 2016)

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 950 2GB DDR5 (ZT-90601-10L

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 950 2GB DDR5 (ZT-90601-10L
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Thanks but what about the cooling aspect? And any difference to the likes of Asus, gigabyte etc 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2016)

Bump. Pls help. It's urgent 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Bump. Pls help. It's urgent
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Cooling wise Zotac 950 is much better. So go with it.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Cooling wise Zotac 950 is much better. So go with it.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Thanks for all your assistance.. Just one more thing. There is an amp edition which is available too. Is it worth going for it?  Or stick to the old one 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks for all your assistance.. Just one more thing. There is an amp edition which is available too. Is it worth going for it?  Or stick to the old one
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Zotac GTX950 2GB Amp Edition @ 14k is not worth its price but if you can add another 3.5k you can get Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+ @ 17.5k which is much future more proof.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 25, 2016)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] i was researching on Zotac cards and it looks like there are different variants mostly with differences in clock speeds etc. There is the 90601 (ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 950 2GB DDR5 (ZT-90601-10L), 90602 ( Buy ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 950 2GB DDR5 OC (ZT-90602-10M) - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i) & 90603 ( Buy ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 950 2GB DDR5 AMP EDITION (ZT-90603-10M) - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i)
There is a difference of almost 2000 between 90601 & 90602. Is it worth going for 90602 or should i stick to 90601.

Also while reading some reviews, some of the reviewers were complaining that the fan controller is a bit aggressive and thus is noisier than others. Is it true?Should i be worried about this.

- - - Updated - - -

noob question :- wouldn't 90602's dual fan do a better job at cooling than 90601? Is there a significant difference between dual and single fans.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2016)

if you are getting a 950, id suggest you do not..
Instead get a RX 460 if its the same price.. if you are getting 950 for under 10k, then get it.. 

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=-RtTzsUhwxY[/YOUTUBE]

This video should make it clear..
Alternately, just Rs 5k more for RX 470 gives a 100% increase in performance in some games, would say worth it..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 26, 2016)

Rx 460 is about the same price or slightly higher than gtx 950. Difference seems marginal though. Didn't consider it before. 
How much of a difference is there really? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 26, 2016)

Guys pls help. It's urgent. Need to order by tomorrow 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Guys pls help. It's urgent. Need to order by tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


GTX 950 is faster than RX 460 in DirextX 11 titles but way faster than GTX 950 in DirectX 12 titles.
So if we want more future proofing then go with Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro @ 12k

Check this video once: AMD Radeon RX 460 Benchmarks Review - 12 Game Performance Test - YouTube

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks but I am not getting the 12000 price point. Most of the sites are selling Asus ones for 14k

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks but I am not getting the 12000 price point. Most of the sites are selling Asus ones for 14k
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Get it locally or contact Supertron India Pvt Ltd who are the official distributors of Sapphire &  Zotac.

Call Supertron Secunderabad -Sumit - 91 00 771525

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks but I am not getting the 12000 price point. Most of the sites are selling Asus ones for 14k
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Here less than 10k :
Buy Online | HIS RX 460 iCooler OC 2GB Graphic Card HS-460R2SCNR | Price in Indi

Also a 4GB variant which costs less than 12k :
Buy Online | HIS RX 460 iCooler OC 4GB Graphic Card HS-460R4SCNR | Price in Indi


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah I saw this on prime ABGB but I have never heard of this brand HIS

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

^^ HIS is also a reputed brand. Google it


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 26, 2016)

Their after sales service is a big question mark. I tried locating their service centres in Mumbai and found just a contact number. Besides there are few complaints of horrible service support for HIS brand 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 27, 2016)

I inquired in Mumbai and prime quoted 12000 for sapphire Rx 460.  They have it in Stock. 
I will go for it then. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys final question, any warranty issues with sapphire because sapphire is giving a rather low warranty period compared to the rest. 

Was checking on other forums and people are divided in the middle over Nvidia and Radeon. Some claim that games are more optimised towards Nvidia over Radeon 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2016)

Sapphire RX 460 Nitro 4GB Review, Benchmark, &amp; Polaris 11 Architecture | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds &amp; Hardware Benchmark

The RX 460 is harder to justify than the RX 470, 480, or GTX 1060 cards. It's an underperformer by design, and is beaten even by 2GB GTX 950s as the RX 460's 4GB VRAM will commonly choke on*ROPs*or cores before choking on VRAM.

This is from the review. Also the reviewer is complaining of problems with  drivers. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiesenberg (Sep 29, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Their after sales service is a big question mark. I tried locating their service centres in Mumbai and found just a contact number. Besides there are few complaints of horrible service support for HIS brand
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Well I have used HIS 280X for around 2.5 years, never faced any issues regarding card's performance or service/ RMA issues from Savera. They have already replaced my HIS 280X once with a brand new one and currently I'm in a process to upgrade my HIS 280X to HIS 480 (8GB)

They have a branch office in Mumbai, but all their RMA GPU testing, repair and replacement is done from Kolkata HQ. You can directly call their Kolklata office and send GPU for RMA to Kolkata, as opposed to giving it to Mumbai or any other office since it is sent to Kolkata from their regional/local offices.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 29, 2016)

Bought sapphire Rx 460 yesterday for 12k

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 29, 2016)

^^Congrats!! Post a small review too. It will help other forum members with a similar budget for GPU.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 29, 2016)

Yup sure. I am yet to install it. Will post a review soon. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi guys, finally installed it and working fine but I have a problem. Whenever the computer boots, I get this bleeding colour like thing which wasn't there before 


Any idea what this is. Is this some sort of driver issue or something with the gpu? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Oct 4, 2016)

Check if there's new bios available for motherboard. update it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 4, 2016)

Is this a bios problem. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

